# Goldfische drängen sich immer weider am Uferrand



## Schnuffelhase21 (28. Juni 2013)

Hallöhen 

Habe da mal eine Frage, da ich etwas beobachte, was ich trotz Google und auch Suche hier im Forum net einordnen kann^^

Meinen Teich hab ich ja schon beschrieben, und ich weiß das er zu klein ist für die Goldis (haben schon einen eventuellen Abnehmer), aber ich wüsste halt gerne was die da aktell für einen Unfug treiben...

Und zwar:

Die Goldis tummeln sich immer zu mehreren am Uferbereich, zum Teil schieben sie sich auf die Pflanzen drauf oder auf die Steine und nippeln da herum ; ich weiß net ob die da die Pflanzen/Steine "abgrasen" oder nach Luft schnappen?

Es fällt jedenfalls arg aus... Immer mehrere, niemals einzeln. Sie schieben sich da rum, durch die Stengel der pflanzen etc, und stipsen dann zwischendruch mit der __ nase aus dem Wasser oder so... Und dann wuseln sie wieder ins wasser....

ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das beschreiben soll^^

Danke Euch,
LG

Achja, btw: Die Goldorfen sind noch da, haben aber schon n Abnehmer,.. Und ir ist aufgefallen das der größere der beiden (eine __ Goldorfe, das andere ist ne Blaue) immer weider die Goldis jagt...? Ist das normal? bestimmt nicht oder?

Lg


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische drängen sich immer weider am Uferrand*

Hallo,

versuch mal ein bisschen frisches Leitungswasser - am besten mit einem kräftigen Strahl aus dem Gartenschlauch - einzubringen. Aber eigentlich ist es zu kalt für Sauerstoffmangel. Ich habe eher den Verdacht, deine Goldies fischeln...
Da kannst Du nur hoffen, dass die Orfen hinterher räumen, sonst hast Du bald 100 Goldies.


----------



## rease (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische drängen sich immer weider am Uferrand*

Hey,

entweder Paarungsverhalten der Goldis, aber eigentlich ein bisschen spät...

oder was ich eher annehme genießen deine Fische einfach das warme Wasser im Uferbereich... 

Das erwärmt sich gerade bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sehr schnell, daher genießen deine Fische allesamt als Schwarmfisch ihr Sonnenbad. Zudem ist das Futterangebot im Uferbereich meist deutlich höher 

Grüße Martin


----------



## Schnuffelhase21 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische drängen sich immer weider am Uferrand*

Hallöchen 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Also Sauerstoffmangel glaube ich net...denn dann würden se ja eher am bachlauf-Wasserfällchen rumdümpeln oder? Und wir haben auch gerad extra noch ein paar weitere sauerstoffpflanzen eingesezt 

Sonnenbad könnte sein, gerade jetzt wo es ja etwas kälter ist, ist es dort vll angenhem warm... 

Und fischeln? oO Ich weiß net ob die dafür net noch zu jung sind?^^ Die sind ja noch ganz frisch aussem Teichcenter^^ Die sind so 5-8cm oder so erst....^^

Lg


----------



## chris14 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische drängen sich immer weider am Uferrand*

Hallo,

ich würde nicht sagen dass es schon zu spät ist für das Paarungsverhalten! bei diesen Wetterbedingungen in letzter Zeit ist alles viel später dran !!!! wir haben unsere __ Shubunkin und Karpfen auch erst vor 2 Wochen ablaichen lassen und dass heißt nicht dass die fische überall schon bereit waren und dass die Temperaturen schon in deinem Teich gepasst haben ! 

also könnte es sein dass deine Fische gelaicht haben 

MFG Christian


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische drängen sich immer weider am Uferrand*

hier ist das "fischeln" auch noch nicht vorbei... eher beginnt es gerade erst..
dahingehend könnte es also durchaus Paarungsverhalten bei Deinen Goldis sein...


----------



## Ansaj (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Goldfische drängen sich immer weider am Uferrand*

Ich würde vorsichtshalber Ammoniak und Nitrit messen oder allgemein die Wasserwerte überprüfen, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast. Wasseranalysen kannst du bei vielen Gartencentern und Fischhändlern kostenlos machen lassen. Gerade in (zu) kleinen Teichen und bei dichtem Besatz mit viel Futter kann NH3/NH4 zum Problem werden. (Ich habe gerade Goldis, die ich verschenken will, in 2 Übergangsbecken um die 200-300 l und muss täglich einen 90%igen Wasserwechsel machen). Sind die Werte im Argen, sind die Fische oft unruhig und versuchen dem Wasser zu entkommen.
Aber ich finde auch, dass es sich stark nach Laichverhalten anhört (2012 haben meine Goldis noch im August abgelaicht), oder das die Fische zwischen den Pflanzen fette Beute in Sachen Insekten (oder Laich) machen. Aber die Wasserwerte zu kennen schadet nie.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------

